# Can you concentrate at work???



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Does your anxiety make you less focused, can't concentrate, feel stupid, and more anxiety and stress because you can't concentrate and focus????


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Sometimes it does. I have to travel regularly, and I have found that many times I am not able to prepare on the plane because I am too busy concentrating on feeling good.But I am pleased to say that this does not happen every time. I have had many trips where I am able to focus without any problems.


----------



## DVDavenport (Apr 16, 2003)

Most times, I can't concentrate at work.I do have my good days, but when it comes to being symptomatic, I can't manage to string together a series of thoughts without having to worry about "can I make it to the bathroom?"


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I dream of working at home...I actual fantasize on how my day would go, what I would do etc..ha ha


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I can concentrate at work, but don't do work that requires creative thought. Customer service is 80% following the process and having the soft skills. It gets stressful but more in an annoying way. Our call center is call after call with barely a moment to catch your breath. It's not a job where you can daydream or else you'll be flustered by the next call.skinny


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

On the subject of working from home, it is so frustrating because the only real options open to you are running a business, and I am not in a position where I can take that sort of risk, and all other opportunities all sound like and probably are scams. I too dream of working at home and actually got up at 3am one night and started looking on the internet with no luck. One up-side though is that if I didn't have to go out to work, I would probably never leave the house.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

I have found the hypnotherapy extremely helpful when it comes to tempering the anxiety that often accompanies work or travel and which can seriously affect our ability to focus and/or concentrate.Also helpful to me are biofeedback techniques and some of the strategies I've learned in Cognitive Behavioral Therapy.If nothing else, focusing on breathing more slowly, deeply and "confidently" also helps to temper anxiety, increase my ability to focus and to offset an attack of IBS.Shallow, rapid breathing causes the build-up of CO2 (Carbon Dioxide) in the blood stream... that is what accounts for feelings of anxiety. If we learn to focus on and control our breathing through therapies such as hypno, we can achieve a tempering of the anxiety that affects our ability to concentrate.Using the above techniques, I have been able on more than one occasion to offset an impending attack of IBS, anxiety and to expand my vision of focus/concentration.From experience I can tell you that much of this success is rooted in learning to boost our self-esteem and confidence.Evie


----------



## rjmcg20 (Oct 3, 2002)

concentrating is the hard part, I work at eyemasters, and yesturday I was trying to fix someones glasses, here I am trying to play with this tiny tiny screw and my hand is shaking like crazy. Today I must say, "Thank God for Xanex." My head was alot clearer. Theres nothing worse than trying to work with high anxiety and dealing with annoying impatient patients, who some days you feel like strangling.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

beach, I must say that this thread which had risen to the top sure did catch my eye. Today being Friday before a long weekend - of course I'm having a hard time concentrating at work. I just want to hop in my car and head out for the weekend already!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Good response, Bloomers........


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

At one time I would have said less focused would have been the most accurate response. Now I have gotten better with that. Luckily my office only has 6 other women in it. We are just like a family and when I say, "I'm going around the corner, I'll be right back" they know right back may be 25-60 minutes! This used to increase my anxiety - not only the attacks but fear of the attacks. Now that I have explained to my co-workers what I have they know that sometimes I have "bad tummy days." It really allows me to focus more attention on them and my work and not so much on myself. This diminishes the anxiety. When I am going through an attack or flare-up they always say, "You'll get to feeling better in a couple of hours." They offer to get me a diet sprite and one co-worker came in the bathroom the other day and heard me flushing away - she asked, "Do you need me to bring you your immodium and diet sprite or are you gonna ride this one out?" I am blessed beyond belief.


----------

